# Arrows shooting left, need help



## Frank069 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello everyone, I need help. I'm currently using a 2013 Hoyt Matrix (R/hand) and for reasons I can't explain, the bow is shooting arrows to the left. I've done all the usual things with basic set up. While on the bench, I'll place an arrow on the string and sit it on the rest (arrow is parallel with the side of the riser). When I step back (while looking from the back of the bow) and align the front tip of the arrow with the bow string my sight dot is off to the left (about the thickness of the arrow) If I align the sight dot with the tip of the arrow and bow string- my arrows veer off to the left.
The only thing I found is my lower cam is slightly closer to the left side opening of the lower limb when compared to the upper cam. In other words the bow string is slightly off to the left as you go down the string. My untested theory is that this may be causing the arrow to torque slightly left upon release. 
Any thoughts on this at all would be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers everyone!


----------



## S.D.T (Nov 5, 2015)

Have you shot it through paper?


----------



## Frank069 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have and it looks pretty good. If anything, just slightly low and to the right of fletching marks


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Need more information. Arrow spine, length, tip weight, and how many pounds are you shooting. Improper spine will cause left and right issues. Is your timing correct? What type of rest? What does your top cam look like is it leaning badly? I like to start tuning my Matrix with the cam almost straight so that an arrow placed on the side of the cam will intersect the string at close to the nocking point. I set the arrow rest so that the arrow is directly behind the string viewed from behind with the string located at the center of the riser exactly between the limbs. Then try shooting a bare shaft thru paper. Try this test at 3 feet then 6 feet. Your left/right is effected by arrow spine, rest position and yoke. The biggest factor is your form (grip) which starts with draw length. you might post some pics


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

You don't have a problem at all. All right handed bows that have a cable slide of any kind will have the sight pins to the left of center. It's due to the side load on the cables from being pulled sideways by the slide or roller guard. The only instance where you'll have the pins line up directly down the middle is with a shoot through cable system that has either no cable slide or one that has a cable slide on each side of the riser.


----------



## BobG88 (Mar 12, 2015)

Huntinsker said:


> You don't have a problem at all. All right handed bows that have a cable slide of any kind will have the sight pins to the left of center. It's due to the side load on the cables from being pulled sideways by the slide or roller guard. The only instance where you'll have the pins line up directly down the middle is with a shoot through cable system that has either no cable slide or one that has a cable slide on each side of the riser.


Yes - this is exactly what I've experienced. All my pins were always to the left of center, until I changed over to my current Darton Vegas and Executive bows - they're both shoot-through risers/cables, and the pins line up right down the center, as Huntinsker describes.

BG


----------



## Frank069 (Jan 17, 2016)

I would not have ever thought that this was normal had you not said so. Seems odd but ok, your explanation makes sense. Although my arrows are spot on at 20 yards, I was worried that once I tried to dial in for longer distances, that I'd be fighting with the issue again. Many thanks to all of you, I'll try out the bow at longer distances this weekend and try to calibrate up to 60. Here's hoping and I'll provide an update once I've done that. 
Cheers everyone!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Frank069 said:


> I would not have ever thought that this was normal had you not said so. Seems odd but ok, your explanation makes sense. Although my arrows are spot on at 20 yards, I was worried that once I tried to dial in for longer distances, that I'd be fighting with the issue again. Many thanks to all of you, I'll try out the bow at longer distances this weekend and try to calibrate up to 60. Here's hoping and I'll provide an update once I've done that.
> Cheers everyone!


You shouldn't have a problem hitting a vertical line from 20 to infinity assuming your second and third axis isn't off on your sight. The second axis being the most important on flat ground. Most second axis are pretty good from the factory unless your sight is extremely cheap. Good luck!!


----------

